# Critique: W/T/C & Crossrails



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Some of you may recognize me from some of my other posts. It has been quite a journey with Finn, but I regret none of it. Finn has improved so much!!!!! I remember when I couldn't even canter him once around a ring without him shooting his head down and literally dragging me... Now he's much more calm, collected, and responsive. He's also nice and stretchy in his trot, and doesn't rush as much toward/away from jumps! Overall, I'm EXTREMELY pleased with him! I haven't had a trainer for over a year now, but I've finally come out of my poverty-stricken state and plan on moving him to a facility where I can compete and take lessons again. 
Anyway, this video just portrays our walk, trot, canter, and jump work. I was very pleased with both his overall flatwork and jumping even if the jumps were merely cross-rails. I actually ended up doing a 2'6" vertical afterward, but my camera died  He did well with that too, though! 
Please critique my eq!! I notice that my foot is a little too forward. Perhaps I should shorten my stirrups one hole??
Also, feel free to critique Finny as well! Thanks again!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I tried making a separate video of just the riding part and attaching it, but it didn't work :/ Therefore, I have to make due with the YouTube video. Skip to 5:29 to watch the riding part! 
Also, I'm aware that the two clips of the white vertical aren't good as he knocked it completely down in one, and took a long spot, leaving me behind in the other. I kept them in for entertainment purposes, so take my riding in them with a grain of salt. Other than that, critique away!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what a nice solid lower leg you have. it is just rock solid!

nice work, a well matched pair.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> what a nice solid lower leg you have. it is just rock solid!
> 
> nice work, a well matched pair.



thank you very much!!!!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Lovely riding, lovely horse. I don't have any suggestions. 
The fast and slow motion is a great touch - entertaining!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

gottatrot said:


> Lovely riding, lovely horse. I don't have any suggestions.
> The fast and slow motion is a great touch - entertaining!


Thanks! I really appreciate that!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I love that you used Oh Wonder for the music! I found them about a year ago and they are one of my favorites. Not many people have heard of them though and I think it's a shame.
Anyway, solid music choice. haha

You two look like a lovely pair!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wallaby said:


> I love that you used Oh Wonder for the music! I found them about a year ago and they are one of my favorites. Not many people have heard of them though and I think it's a shame.
> Anyway, solid music choice. haha
> 
> You two look like a lovely pair!


Thank you! I agree- their music is very down to earth and relaxing. I especially love this remixed version!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you just make it look so easy, cavorting around the field, not getting upset if you knock down rails, no loss of balance, no nothing. you've really come a long way, and you know it, don't you!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> you just make it look so easy, cavorting around the field, not getting upset if you knock down rails, no loss of balance, no nothing. you've really come a long way, and you know it, don't you!


Awh, Tiny!! This comment made my night, thank you! I was actually just reading some of my old threads... boy was I callous. I'll admit that for not having a trainer I'm a little proud of myself :wink: But everyone's kind words has definitely given me some affirmation. Thank you for sticking with me for all this time, Tiny


----------



## Rainaisabelle (Jan 2, 2015)

That was beautiful! So solid and looks effortless


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

Rainaisabelle said:


> That was beautiful! So solid and looks effortless


 Awh, thank you!!!!!!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

You've got quite a lot of VERY well deserved positive feedback here!  As you should; you two are an amazing pair. He's a lovely little horse, and you ride him like a champ. Love it!

The only input I have is in your upper body. At times you can seem very rigid and stiff through your back, rolling your shoulders a bit and locking those elbows. Try to really stretch your back in a more relaxed way, thinking of sitting up and back but not forcing it too much. 
Over a few crossrails I noticed that stiffness got you again. You looked almost mechanic over some jumps. Breathe girl! Lol. Really think about relaxing your arms a bit more and letting them move more softly. 

Other than that, I think you look awesome!  Even the critique I mentioned isn't that bad; most riders become a bit mechanic after lots and lots of practicing arena work. Just a few breathing exercises and you'll be rocking it out!


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> You've got quite a lot of VERY well deserved positive feedback here!  As you should; you two are an amazing pair. He's a lovely little horse, and you ride him like a champ. Love it!
> 
> The only input I have is in your upper body. At times you can seem very rigid and stiff through your back, rolling your shoulders a bit and locking those elbows. Try to really stretch your back in a more relaxed way, thinking of sitting up and back but not forcing it too much.
> Over a few crossrails I noticed that stiffness got you again. You looked almost mechanic over some jumps. Breathe girl! Lol. Really think about relaxing your arms a bit more and letting them move more softly.
> ...


Thank you for commenting! I agree with you in that my upper body looks pretty stiff at times. He's a strong horse, so sometimes I firm up my body too much and forget about softening it. I'll definitely work on that. Thank you!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you've ever seen her older vids, she used to pump like crazy. That seems all gone now. It's really a remarkable improvement.


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> If you've ever seen her older vids, she used to pump like crazy. That seems all gone now. It's really a remarkable improvement.


This is VERY true. Of course, I credit my improvement with Finn's as well. He's gotten a lot softer and MUCH more manageable over the years. I'm glad I never sold him like I so wanted to at times. I actually think he's ready for a little over fences show and two years ago, we couldn't even do W/T/C... Thanks Tiny! :biglaugh:


----------

